# proximal constipation



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

what can you tell me about proximal constipation?


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Proximal constipation refers to constipation in the proximal colon, ie: either the ascending or transverse colon. The ascending colon is found where the small intestine meets the large intestine and continues up and then goes across, which is the transverse colon. The descending colon is where it goes back down again and the sigmoid refers to the very bottom end of the colon. I know its very common in left-sided colitis. Although people with colitis often have diarrhoea because transit through the distal colon, ie: the descending and sigmoid colon is fast but transit through the proximal bit (the ascending and transverse colon) is slow so can have constipation as well. Have the doctors told you this is what you have? Most of my constipation problems seem to be on the right hand side too. I know people with left sided colitis sometimes take Movicol to help move the contents through the bowel but still continue with their low fibre diet. Imodium and codeine will only make it worse but I know you need it for the pain.I know you've had loads of tests done but maybe you should ask for a repeat of the colonoscopy cos something tells me you don't have IBS. Your symptoms are so severe and debilitating that I just can't believe its IBS.I'm still not convinced its what I have either. I'm just waiting for the day someone tells me oh you've got such and such and that's been what's causing your problems all along.Hopefully you'll get some more answers soon. How are you holding up on the amitryptyline, still got the tremors? Mine have stopped now, thank God!All the best and any time you wanna chat just PM meEm xx


----------

